# What's wrong with my julli cory?



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I noticed that one of my julli corys in my 10g is breathing heavily and yesterday he was lathergic but today he is moving around alittle bit. I don't have a test kit so I don't know the water stats. So is he dying or could my water stats be bad, if so what should I do?

BTW, I've noticed for a few days that both corys have been going to the top of the tank and getting a breath of air and the other fish appear just fine and have been acting normal.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Large volume water changes are usually good to start. Do you have a store you can take a water sample to and have it checked? Maybe not enough oxygen in the water for them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I do but I don't have a way there, the nearest lps is like 3 or more miles away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Most all cories go up to the top for air, that's normal. You should have a test kit to check your water. They aren't that expensive (~$15). The Aquarium Pharmaceuticals master kit has all the basics you need. I'd invest in one of those...it will save you time, money, and dead fish.

I also suggest a large water change...maybe 40-50%. If you don't have an airstone in the tank, add one. The extra oxygenation may help, since he is breathing heavily.

Are his gills red? If so, it could be an increase in ammonia.



> I do but I don't have a way there, the nearest lps is like 3 or more miles away


All the more reason to buy a test kit.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Corys will always go to the surface and get a big gulp of air. If they are not, then something is wrong. As for the cory who is lethargic, a large waterchange is a good start. You should also have your water tested. A test kit can be the first step in preventing this from happening again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, I'd do a vacum cleaning since I'm due for one anyway. I don't have an airstone at the moment because one is being used in my hermit crab tank (its in a bowl of water to increase humidty and the other is in my betta's tank. His gills do seem alittle red. I would get a test kit but my mom won't let me because she thinks its a waste of money when I can go to my lps and get it tested for free. Which I think is stupid to say because she hardly has time to take me there in the first place. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

You waste time and gas money going to the LPS, so its not exactly free. It is so much easier to test it yourself, without asking someone to take you somewhere. Order it online, from www.bigalsonline.com. They sell it for $12.99. You still have to pay shipping, which is about $6...so for ~$19 you get tests for ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, high pH, and regular pH...everything the LPS tests for without wasted gas and time. It takes about 20 mins to test everything.

If Petsmart is your LPS, then go HERE and print off that page. Take it to Petsmart and you can get the master kit for about $14...plus tax and no shipping. 

I like being able to test my own water. I know exactly what the values are and that i am doing it correctly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

I've printed that page for the master test kit because my lps (feeders supply) accepts competiors cupons and I'm going to use that once I get some money.

Edit: grr my printer isn't working right, it says my black ink is full (which it should be since its new and I haven't used it) but when I printed out the page of the master test kit the words were messed up and the color isn't working even though it says its 3/4 full.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Good deal. You'll be very pleased that you can test your own water, without relying on someone to take you to the LPS.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Test kits are great because not only do you have the ability to test your aquarium water in your room you get to test your tap water (who knows whats in that water!). Also lfs tend to round off their values and call a 1.0 ppm of ammonia 0 ppm......
And 12.99 for all those kits is a pretty GREAT deal. I bought my ammonia and nitrAte for $12 EACH, the nitrite for $8 pH $5 soo 12.99 for all of them is a veryyy good deal......and yes i know i got ripped off... but when you need something- you need something....


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Well he is getting worse, I found him on his side, still breathing. What should I do? I don't want to lose him.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Keep doing water changes. It could be due to toxic levels of ammonia. This happened to one of my goldfish when i found ammonia levels really high after an alge crash. He was laying on his side and staying in one spot. You said he looks lethargic, it could also be because he cant get a sufficient ammount of oxygen which could be an outcome of high nitrite levels or lack of exchange bet. the air and water. You need test results from your water to either diagnose or to rule things out. This is a MUST.

PS. Are the cories in the same tank as your ottos?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm going to get the water tested ASAP. Yes they are both in the same tank as it says in my sig.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

If you dont have an airstone, try to find a way to agitate the water on the surface. Maybe if you have a canister filter, try to point the output so that it churns the water up top. Or maybe even a powerhead will do. 

But yes, keep up wiht the water changes and make sure that the water temp from the tap is the same as the water in the tank. Be sure to dechlorinate before you put the water in.


----------

